# Fever Tree Ginger Beer Clone?



## Jacksporadic (20/4/11)

My wife brought home a superb ginger beer from Fever Tree. I was wondering if anyone had a recipe that would produce something close to it. It seems a lot stronger than what I normally make. http://www.fever-tree.com/


----------



## Jarthy (20/4/11)

is it an alcoholic ginger beer? looks like a soft drink on their website


----------



## Jacksporadic (20/4/11)

It is non alcoholic but it is not a problem if the brew were to contain alcohol


----------

